# New baby that won't suck a bottle



## Shaynabytd (Feb 18, 2013)

I was given a 2 week old baby boer goat that his mother didn't have milk to feed. The person I got him from said she had started bottle feeding. I brought this baby home and offered him a bottle and he doesn't seem to know how to suck. He will not latch on to the nipple. He seems to have been surviving on grass or whatever it could find to nibble on. He is walking around and spunky enough to fight me when I try to put the nipple in his mouth. Any suggestions on how to get this baby to take the bottle?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hold his head firmly, open his mouth with your thumb and pointer finger, and stick it in. If he fights, keep trying.

I am dealing with a lamb who takes about a minute to figure the nipple out with his mouth on it, and then all the sudden starts sucking like normal. Sometimes they just need their time. 

If that doesn't work, then syringe him some milk because he needs it.


----------



## Shaynabytd (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! I have been doing just that. The last feeding of the day I did get a syringe and feed him. So glad to know I was doing what I should be doing. We are newbies to the goat world and this is our first experience with this, I was afraid forcing it down him might not be the best thing. I got a little over a cup of milk through out the day today which is probably more than he's had since he's been born. I figured that was good for his first day seeing how I was having to basically force it down him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Patients is the key..they can sure frustrate us lol..when I need to bottle feed I take baby and lay him across my lap front feet out in front and back legs tucked under..hold his chin up a bit and put nipple on the side of his mouth and wedge it in...once its in his mouth hold it while holding his chin from moving..allow milk to drip ..feel his throat to be sure he swallows...some times once they figure milk is coming they begin to suck eagerly....some time if you let them suck on your finger first it helps...dip your finger in a little molasses or honey for taste and put it in his mouth far to the back of his tongue to get the sucking reflex going....once he begins to suck slide the bottle in ..dont give up....it will happen


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am pretty new too, I just got my goats about a year ago.  That is really the only thing I am known to do. That's pretty much my way of doing things, if they can't suck then you get the syringe! I don
t know if that is a good way to think or not, really. We did have to syringe the lamb. Turns out, the little guy was dehydrated and once he had milk in him he took to the bottle just fine. Hoping everything works out for you guys, I know it is hard to try to make the right decisions when you first start out.


----------



## Shaynabytd (Feb 18, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Patients is the key..they can sure frustrate us lol..when I need to bottle feed I take baby and lay him across my lap front feet out in front and back legs tucked under..hold his chin up a bit and put nipple on the side of his mouth and wedge it in...once its in his mouth hold it while holding his chin from moving..allow milk to drip ..feel his throat to be sure he swallows...some times once they figure milk is coming they begin to suck eagerly....some time if you let them suck on your finger first it helps...dip your finger in a little molasses or honey for taste and put it in his mouth far to the back of his tongue to get the sucking reflex going....once he begins to suck slide the bottle in ..dont give up....it will happen


Thanks for the advice. I put honey on the nipple and he is taking the bottle much better but hasn't latched on but just a couple of times. I'm basically letting it just go down his throat but at least I know he's getting nutrition now. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good : ) if you put the honey on your finger and place it on the back of his tongue..it activates the sucking reflex...let him suck a bit on your finger then slip the nipple in : ) Keep up the good work..


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

One thing we learned.. put the fingers of one hand on the top of the kids head, tips of fingers just over his bridge of nose, and wait for him to bump his head up towards your hand. Your hand acts like the udder gently resting on their face/head when they nurse, stimulating the feeding desire. Leave your hand on the face and shove the bottle in, they often will get it from there...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something I learned is not all goats like the same nipple.

Try different ones. My babies would only take human nipples. I have no idea whay but the red ones no way, the lamb ones nope. Just human bottles and nipples.


----------

